# Greenlee's Drill/Tap/Counter Sink Bits.



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've seen these things in supply houses, but it seemed gimmicky.

A guy at work has them and I used the 1/4-20 bit, in an 18volt impact driver. I was worried the impact might strip the threads, but the guy said he's never had that problem.

It was f*cking quick!

Even cooler is that at the base of the bit is a counter sink should you need it. I probably wouldn't use it for a hole in solid block, but if you're installing tray/covers this would be a huge time saver. Gonna pick them up or order them ASAP.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

My old bossman had a set he used for drilling/tapping backplanes in panels. Worked pretty slick, just don't try them on say machine frames (hard steel, Iron...)


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Ive had them for a few years. I put then in my bosch 10.8 and go at it. One of the best tools I ever bought. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Frasbee said:


>


I bought that exact set and am very happy with it.. great for mounting ground bars..:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, jeez, I'm a little late to the party it seems.

I've been wasting so much time using a tap handle.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I've seen these things in supply houses, but it seemed gimmicky.
> 
> A guy at work has them and I used the 1/4-20 bit, in an 18volt impact driver. I was worried the impact might strip the threads, but the guy said he's never had that problem.
> 
> ...


They seem to be a rebrand of the bordo set I purchased recently, very cool tool with the countersink feature for making sweet modifications to cabinets and panels.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

They break easy.. I won't buy em.. Anything that needs counter sinking will snap those off.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have the klein hand tapper, and just saw these today....

looks like im getting them for my impact too!


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> I've seen these things in supply houses, but it seemed gimmicky.
> 
> A guy at work has them and I used the 1/4-20 bit, in an 18volt impact driver. I was worried the impact might strip the threads, but the guy said he's never had that problem.
> 
> ...


It is a deburring tool not a countersink. That was one of those tools which I didn't think were worth the expense, once I bought it I was kicking myself for waiting so long!


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Weird, not many people tap **** up here. We use self threading screws.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> They break easy.. I won't buy em.. Anything that needs counter sinking will snap those off.


Interesting, I use them only in my impact and cant remember breaking one.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Ive had the DTAP kit for about 3 years. I wouldnt be without it now. Keep it in my drill case, I use it that often.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

Keep it in my toolbag, with me everyday. Great kit, worth the money. Buy extra 632 and 832 bits, I've broken a few over the years.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I use them every once in a while in my dewalt18v impact. I've only broke the 1/4-20 so far but that was after drilling 12 or so holes in 1/4" steel.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

They're cool. They break easily though.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

It is a good idea to have a 1/8" bit to make a pilot hole for the drill/tap..

That will keep the more important drill/tap sharp because of less wear and tear.. :thumbsup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I_get_shocked said:


> They're cool. They break easily though.


Have to go slow.. easy.. and gentle.. practice breathing techniques first.. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I_get_shocked said:


> They're cool. They break easily though.




I use them in my 10.8 driver and have only broke one. I put it in a bind. I mainly use them for tapping boxes. For that they are a huge time saver.


----------



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

jza said:


> Weird, not many people tap **** up here. We use self threading screws.


you aint gonna run a self tapper into the frame of a 100ton punch press, I assure you....


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I've had the Greenlee kit for the last 2 or so years, they've come in handy many times.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> I've had the Greenlee kit for the last 2 or so years, they've come in handy many times.


Same here they are well worth the money.:thumbsup:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> Same here they are well worth the money.:thumbsup:


I feel the same way.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've always just kept the common size letter drills and taps in my bag. DTAPS are limited to sheet metal, too much tap, not enough drill for anything more.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> I've always just kept the common size letter drills and taps in my bag. DTAPS are limited to sheet metal, too much tap, not enough drill for anything more.



I have drilled steel beams with them if you are really careful.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

I use it all the time. Don't even need to use an impact. I use the 10 and 8-32 more than anything but I've only had the one set and never broke any of them. If for some reason you do break or lose one you can always buy a replacement. I have three 10-32 just for convenience.

Fwiw, I can't spell the word convenience. It's kind of a hard one.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Rudeboy said:


> Fwiw, I can't spell the word convenience. It's kind of a hard one.


Looks good to me ..:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Looks good to me ..:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


Spell check helps. There are some words I simply have trouble with. Convenience would be one of them.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> I have three 10-32 just for convenience.


Same here, I have the full set in the truck and then I have 4 or 5 10-32's spread out through various drill cases and bins.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Well, jeez, I'm a little late to the party it seems.
> 
> I've been wasting so much time using a tap handle.


 
You're not alone, I have yet to use them 'cause I'm stubborn. I'm not a big fan of "multi-tools". Thanks for everyone's feedback.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

We have gotten into the habit of chasing all the 6-32 holes in the boxes.
The manufacturers seem to have let quality slip as it seems the threads in multi gang boxes are messed up in at least 1 hole. Also gets the drywall mud out of the holes.
We haven't broken off any device screws since doing this. All it takes is one broken screw to waste more time than it takes to retap a whole house (maybe 20 min )


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Me and my leadman just used the crap out of the 10-32 bit (in 1/8'' steel) and we would have maybe gotten a 1/3 the work done if we had done it by hand.

Even if it eventually breaks, totally worth purchasing again.

Oh, and definitely use it in an impact. I was hesitant about it, but it actually prevents the likelihood that you'll tear up the threads. A normal drill would just torque spin and jack it up.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> Oh, and definitely use it in an impact. I was hesitant about it, but it actually prevents the likelihood that you'll tear up the threads. A normal drill would just torque spin and jack it up.


I don't know about all that. I haven't noticed any difference between using an impact or a drill.

I use teh greenlee taps on whatever and it always does the job.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

For the very first time I have an apprentice who didn't break any of my taps in the first month.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

MF Dagger said:


> For the very first time I have an apprentice who didn't break any of my taps in the first month.


Assuming that he actually used them, then it sounds like you've found a keeper.

Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## davis9 (Mar 21, 2009)

I bought the 10/32 one from Greenlee in a pinch a while ago and loved it. It was 8 buck IIRC. Then I went to harbor Freight and saw the full kit(6-32 tp 1/4-20) for like 12 bucks. haven't broke any of those yet either. Keep the drill speed down and a little cutting oil on the larger sizes.

I use the 12v bosch as well.

Tom


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> I don't know about all that. I haven't noticed any difference between using an impact or a drill.
> 
> I use teh greenlee taps on whatever and it always does the job.


Really? I was going at it with my 18 volt brute tough and it torqued on me as soon as it hit resistance. Even if you reduce the clutch I would suspect there would be a lot reverse/forward switching.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

davis9 said:


> I bought the 10/32 one from Greenlee in a pinch a while ago and loved it. It was 8 buck IIRC. Then I went to harbor Freight and saw the full kit(6-32 tp 1/4-20) for like 12 bucks. haven't broke any of those yet either. Keep the drill speed down and a little cutting oil on the larger sizes.
> 
> I use the 12v bosch as well.
> 
> Tom


I have both the Greenlee kit and the Harbor Freight kit. The Greenlee bits are slightly better quality, but for the money the Harbor Freight kit blows the Greenlee away. I'm going to pick another HF kit tomorrow or Monday to replace the 6-32 and 10-32 bits I broke within the last month.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

So if all you guys have this, then none of you will be using a tek screw for a ground wire...right? :whistling2:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

tkb said:


> So if all you guys have this, then none of you will be using a tek screw for a ground wire...right? :whistling2:


Is that not code compliant? The TEK screw does create a threaded hole, doesn't it?


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

tkb said:


> So if all you guys have this, then none of you will be using a tek screw for a ground wire...right? :whistling2:


Is that not code compliant? The TEK screw does create a threaded hole, doesn't it? And it's not considered a sheet metal screw.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> Really? I was going at it with my 18 volt brute tough and it torqued on me as soon as it hit resistance. Even if you reduce the clutch I would suspect there would be a lot reverse/forward switching.




Try it in a 12V or 10.8V driver.Works so much better than a 18V.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Is that not code compliant? The TEK screw does create a threaded hole, doesn't it? And it's not considered a sheet metal screw.


Only if it has two threads engaged into the enclosure. 
For most boxes and enclosures that are 1/6" thick that would require a thread pitch of 32 tpi.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

tkb said:


> Only if it has two threads engaged into the enclosure.
> For most boxes and enclosures that are 1/6" thick that would require a thread pitch of 32 tpi.


TEK screw is what, 10-12 tpi?


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> TEK screw is what, 10-12 tpi?


Yup, but there are the heavy duty TEK screws with the fine threads that work good on thick steel that would be code compliant. 
It would cost less to use one of the drill-taps and a green screw.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

I just went to Harbor Freight today and saw their brand of the drill and tap set for 12$ it really looks like greenlee just rebranded. It is identical and even comes with some screw tips for half the price!

I will be replacing my Greenlee ones when they break with the HF ones for sure.

Sent from my NookColor Android CM7


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

bustabo said:


> I just went to Harbor Freight today and saw their brand of the drill and tap set for 12$ it really looks like greenlee just rebranded. It is identical and even comes with some screw tips for half the price!
> 
> I will be replacing my Greenlee ones when they break with the HF ones for sure.
> 
> Sent from my NookColor Android CM7


Do you mean the Greenlee kit like this?










I have one of those and they break way too easily  Now I just drill a hole and tap it by hand old school style.


----------



## bustabo (Aug 21, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Do you mean the Greenlee kit like this?
> 
> I have one of those and they break way too easily  Now I just drill a hole and tap it by hand old school style.


Yes. Harbor Freight has the identical kit for 12$

Sent from my NookColor Android CM7


----------

